# router bushings



## darren83686 (Mar 23, 2013)

Let me start off by saying hi and let you know that I am a woodworking virgin. I am just getting stuff set up and am eager to start. I have an older craftsman table saw with a router accessory table. The router table has a two inch opening. I have one plastic bushing that reduces that to 1 inch. I need to get one that will reduce to 1 1/4. I would like to buy a set so I have different options.

Forgive my ignorance and thank you all


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

It sounds like you want to use bushings (the brass fittings with a barrel) in your router table? If true, the opening for those are normally 1 3/8", and they will have a little lip for the bushing to sit on. Whether you can buy an throat ring for your plate will depend on the make of the plate (Craftsman?). You could maybe either: 1.) make your own (may not be the easiest), or 2: modify the 1" throat ring you have to accept the bushings. #2 would be tricky, but possible. If that's a Craftsman plate, I would start by asking at Sears.


----------



## darren83686 (Mar 23, 2013)

Sorry my insert is 2.5 inches and needs to reduce to 1 1/4. Are there blanks or some inserts that are 2.5 that I could modify. I'm kinda scared to screw up the only one I have. Sears is clueless. I could buy a set that is 3 inch OD and work then down??


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 18, 2013)

You might take your insert to Sears and actually show them what you need. If they can't help, take it to a woodworking store like Woodcraft or Rockler and see if they can help.

If that fails, measure the thickness of the one insert you have. You may be able to make blanks from hardboard or acrylic and then bore holes for the size openings you need. It's not a huge deal if the new insert is a little thinner than the original, because you can shim it with masking tape or even tap holes and use set screws to make it micro adjustable to get it flush.

Once you have an initial hole, you can be able to clamp the ring into the table and raise the router bit up into to hole to create a zero clearance insert.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I think you want 'inserts' to reduce the diameter of your opening. I made mine and they are held in place with magnets imbedded in the wood and Formica inserts.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

If you are building on a system that you will keep for years, I would start with a different brand. I had nothing but trouble with my craftsman router and router table. Nothing is compatable with other systems. I use Freud, Dewalt and Bosch routers now which all work fine. 
Good luck finding your part!


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I think you are stuck with making your own, though I second the idea of just starting over with a different plate. You can ask around for an insert, but these things are proprietary and I'd bet this months SS check that others won't fit.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

The router table inserts are not the same as the router plate inserts. Although, to complicate things, there is a router table insert that will then accept standard router plate inserts.

I know this because late last year I spent my own month of he!! trying to find these stupid things. I have a Jessem drop-in table on my saw and I ordered their inserts. They came in a pack of 3 different sizes. If you have a craftsman then you will be stuck looking for craftsman inserts unless the size/style of your opening is something craftsman had copied from someone else. 
These are the Jessem ones: http://www.jessem.com/INSERT_RING_SETS.html 
They have an outer diameter of 2.5" also but that doesn't mean they will fit your table. If you look at them closely and look at your table you might be able to tell. If not, the Jessem help people are fairly helpful.

You can also try ebay - looking for "Router table insert ring set" shows a few. The first one I looked at was 3" but if you look around you may find the 2.5" version to fit your table.

good luck
Joe


----------

